# Navarre Pier quick report 5-6 Aug



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Got out after work yesterday and today. Nothing big yesterday but did have the threadfins show up so stocked about 7 fat ones for (hopefully big kings) on the boat bait later.

Today had a nice late run of kings. I choked 1 due to bad knot and caught 1 12 lber, my buddy caught another and at one point there were 4 hooked up simultaneously. 1 dink, 1 lost, 2 12-15lbs. Shortly after there was a 25lber caught. Exciting 30-40 minutes that's for sure.


----------



## Bravo87 (Jun 19, 2014)

Was that in the afternoon around 4-6? It seems that's when they are most active


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

The biggest one I seen yesterday was 25+ right before the sun went down.. and I caught the dink lol


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

We had a big one (either that or a lost wahoo) pick up a Ballyhood chugged daisy chain last week right at dusk- about 10 miles out of orange beach. Didn't get a good hook set before he spit it- but he was pulling a lot of line off our TLD 30.


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Like fliezz said, it was just before dark, between 7:30 and 8ish. Zach caught the big one after whining all evening that everyone else was hooking up next to him. It was a good time though.


----------



## Mullet Killer (Dec 25, 2012)

was out there yesterday from about 8 to 3 nothin bitin then around 11ish they stared showing up lost 2 at the gaff and hooked up on a decent 12lber, but for about that first 45 min alot were just poppin up all over.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

Seems like the action at the pier has died down considerably if you don't fish for kings.


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

http://www.ehow.com/list_6665838_list-fish-high-mercury.html


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Trucki-n-ihsiF said:


> http://www.ehow.com/list_6665838_list-fish-high-mercury.html


I assume you are trying to tell them something :shifty:


----------



## Trucki-n-ihsiF (Mar 23, 2008)

badonskybuccaneers said:


> I assume you are trying to tell them something :shifty:


indeed I am...I forgot which web site I saw where the FDA put out a warning on eating too much King Mackerel but it was something like 2 servings per month for adults and ZERO servings per month for children 12 and under.Wish I would have known that 25 years ago lol.


----------



## goheel (Feb 3, 2011)

If anybody doesn't eat kings, let me know. I would be glad to take them off your hand.


----------



## Bayfisher (Jun 7, 2013)

Sheesh everything is bad for you these days. As go heel said hand em to me and I'll smoke em and make dip for days


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

On the upside, dorado is one of the best fish to eat- has the lowest levels of mercury of popular fish to catch and eat.


----------



## Defhbra (Aug 18, 2014)

It seems that's when they are most active


----------

